# Heat Press Marks On Polyster



## rudee88 (Jun 22, 2013)

hi,

i'm still new in plastisol transfer. i got problem for polyester garment. im using teflon sheet and teflon pillow but still have heat press marks on garment. How to solve this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Applying plastisol transfers to certain polyesters, mainly darks, can be very tricky. Plastisol transfers requires high pressure. High pressure on polyester causes heat press burn.

Right off the bat, lose the teflon sheet. It can cause a shine on the poly. If you must use a cover, use parchment paper instead.

Give us more details on what you're using. What temperature, what pressure, what garment and what color is the fabric.


----------



## rudee88 (Jun 22, 2013)

i used 180C/356F, medium pressure in 5 second and type of garment is jersey (black shirt).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Correction, your use of a teflon pillow is the way to go. I misread you were using a teflon cover sheet.

356 is pretty hot for poly. The ones we have cure at 325. 

Are your transfers made with low-bleed poly ink? If not, they should. Not only will you cure at a lower temp which helps press marks, but you will reduce the chance of dye migration too(dye bleeding into the ink).


----------



## rudee88 (Jun 22, 2013)

ok i will try... thanks


----------

